# The Green Man



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out my newest prop.........the green man!!!
http://hauntedhillscemetery.blogspot.com 
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_1&listing_id=21678158&ga_search_query=The+green+man&ga_search_type=tag_title


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You did a good job Tyler.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks good Tyler....How big is the head?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

He is normal human head size, haha.
I think about 10 1/2 by 5 1/2 inch.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If he were little, he would make a great star of a claymation movie


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are becoming quite the prop-maker.

Love that Sally No Eyes doll too!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

creepy!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the green man... good luck with selling the little fella!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Ghostess!


----------

